# Blueface Does Dallas! Again!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Debbie is not the only one.:r
Dallas guys, I will be back.
Week of 7/9.
I come in on Monday and leave Thursday.
Tickets purchased and hotel set.
Will be staying at my usual hotel, the Marriott at DFW.
Let's set up a night if you guys are game.
Tuesday or Wednesday would work best as Monday is usually a hectic day between travel and getting organized for our review that week.
Let me know if you guys are game.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, we can always do Tuesday AND Wednesday like we did last time 

I'm game whenever.

And, for God's sake, quit saying Dallas! Dallas in non-smoking and all the cool kids are in Fort Worth, anyway.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Well, we can always do Tuesday AND Wednesday like we did last time
> 
> I'm game whenever.
> 
> And, for God's sake, quit saying Dallas! Dallas in non-smoking and all the cool kids are in Fort Worth, anyway.


:r
Debbie didn't do Ft. Worth. She did Dallas!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Debbie didn't do Ft. Worth. She did Dallas!


Just because she didn't know any better.

Get a grip, man. If you pattern your life after pornstars you'll end up like Dustin.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Just because she didn't even know any better.
> 
> Get a grip, man. If you pattern your life after pornstars you'll just end up like Dustin.


I guess that is just one more of those things that shows my age.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blueface Does Dallas Vol. II

Definitely let me know what day(s) you'll be herfing!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, there goes my liver. Welcome back to DFW, Carlos. I am game for any of those days. As for Debbie (or someone similar), I think she is working at the Lodge or Babydolls. 

T


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Oh, there goes my liver. Welcome back to DFW, Carlos. I am game for any of those days. As for Debbie (or someone similar), I think she is working at the Lodge or Babydolls.
> 
> T


The Lodge.
Man do I remember that well.
Dropped quite a bit there but at least got to smoke a cigar in there.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> Well, we can always do Tuesday AND Wednesday like we did last time
> 
> I'm game whenever.
> 
> And, for God's sake, quit saying Dallas! Dallas in non-smoking and all the cool kids are in Fort Worth, anyway.


"ALL THE COOL KIDS" are in Ft. Worth because Dallas has minimum requirement on who gets in.

I dont know what has happened to you. Must be the summer heat!

I thought from a similar thread earlier this was a poker week? Have I fallen and hit my head again. Oh and for the record I did wreck another car. All is back to normal now though and welcome any time, any place, and any where.

Always a great time, at least for me!:tu

TT:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> Ih and for the record I did wreck another car.
> TT:cb


Again???


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

ttours said:


> "ALL THE COOL KIDS" are in Ft. Worth because Dallas has minimum requirement on who gets in.
> 
> TT:cb


Yup they gotta be mericans.:r Cowtown ain't so choosy...:r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Again???


We had two cars, I had to drive the other while the first one was in the shop. Do the math.

Boom, there I go again!!!

TT:cb


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Oh, there goes my liver. Welcome back to DFW, Carlos. I am game for any of those days. As for Debbie (or someone similar), I think she is working at the Lodge or Babydolls.
> 
> T


The famous baby Dolls always down the road fron the hotel I stay at when i am there for business that is one busy gents club without a doubt


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK, so where shall it be this time around?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Tap Inn on Monday? Let's take it back to where the wisdom of Blueface began and he pushed a noob way off the deep end! Mark, no more wrecks and you better make it this time. :cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Works for me, Tony.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> Tap Inn on Monday? Let's take it back to where the wisdom of Blueface began and he pushed a noob way off the deep end! Mark, no more wrecks and you better make it this time. :cb


Yes sir, I get James to come get me!

TT:cb


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, Carlos! When are you coming back to H-town?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

> The Tap-Inn hours are 11 a.m. to 12 p.m. Monday thru Saturday, and Sunday 12 a.m. to 6 p.m.


 - from the official website.

Methinks somebody doesn't know how to use their AMs and PMs...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Hey, Carlos! When are you coming back to H-town?


Nicholas,
Not sure.
Will happen but don't think it will be this year.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Tap Inn on Monday? Let's take it back to where the wisdom of Blueface began and he pushed a noob way off the deep end! Mark, no more wrecks and you better make it this time. :cb


Tony,
I can probably swing Monday if that works best for all.
It is just that Mondays are usually hectic for us as we are just getting there, setting up, yadda, yadda and sometimes we don't get out that day until late.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Debbie didn't do Ft. Worth. She did Dallas!


She did Dallas and anything on two legs........sometimes four!:bn

ATL


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm only 25 miles away - do we have a time?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I am meeting with Blueface today or tomorrow, so we will hammer out the details. We just both happen to be in Vegas at the same time, so this will get very ugly. :ss

T


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> I am meeting with Blueface today or tomorrow, so we will hammer out the details. We just both happen to be in Vegas at the same time, so this will get very ugly. :ss
> 
> T


Bastages, both of you!

Have fun but leave some liquor in Vegas for me, please--I'll be there next month.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> Bastages, both of you!
> 
> Have fun but leave some liquor in Vegas for me, please--I'll be there next month.


Let me know the weekend so i can go ahead and schedule the next ranch herf on the same date. Those guys from Oklahoma hit it hard.

If I did not love you I would not care.

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> Let me know the weekend so i can go ahead and schedule the next ranch herf on the same date. Those guys from Oklahoma hit it hard.
> 
> If I did not love you I would not care.
> 
> TT:cb


:tg:tg:tg


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Talked to Carlos while in Vegas. Long story short, it will be best that we meet at the Tap Inn on Tuesday night (7/10) at 6ish. Weds would be another location I believe Carlos is addicteees from Del Friscos) so we can start there then head to another locations afterwards. Will that work for everyone? Mark, make sure not to wreck anymore cars on your way to the herfs! :cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone gettin excited? We'll have to put together a final roster when it gets closer to time.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Week of 7/9 around the corner!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Week of 7/9 around the corner!!!


:r Sure is.

It crept up on us quick. Woohoo more herfing!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> Anyone gettin excited? We'll have to put together a final roster when it gets closer to time.


Here is the start of the list for Tuesday night. Add your name or PM me.

Blueface (of course!)
Croatan
Beagleone


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Here is the start of the list for Tuesday night. Add your name or PM me.
> 
> Blueface (of course!)
> Croatan
> Beagleone


Tony,
Hopefully will know by tomorrow for sure as boss was out today. If he doesn't return tomorrow, may have to wait until Monday.
May only be able to do one night with you guys.
To me, it hopefully doesn't matter which one.
If I can get away to hang out with you guys a second night, no doubt I will do it.
Just may not be possible based on the folks that are in town meeiting us for the week that we are there.
If you guys want, lock in a night for sure (seems to be Tuesday?) and lets be flexible on the second pending tomorrow or Monday the latest. I will know for sure once I arrive there at the latest.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Why doesnt blueface ever do Austin....huh huh
Wish I had the time to get up to Dallas to see you Carlos


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Your only 2 1/2 hours away!!!! :dr


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Why doesnt blueface ever do Austin....huh huh
> Wish I had the time to get up to Dallas to see you Carlos


You got it all wrong. I work in South Austin will drive to anywhere to make this herf. Plus it is not all about Carlos, come on. BeagleOne, maybe, Croatan, well ok some, but to me it is all about mikeyj23.

That guy just gets it!!

TT:tu


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm in !! Where's this to be ?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

ttours said:


> Plus it is not all about Carlos, come on. BeagleOne, maybe, Croatan, well ok some, but to me it is all about mikeyj23.


Ahem Trudy let's keep your secret interests off the board, deal?

But yes, I'll be there!

"Blueface (of course!)
Croatan
Beagleone
TTours
Mikeyj23"


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

details?
night?
time?
location?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> details?
> night?
> time?
> location?


Things should get started around 6pm on Tuesday July 10th, 2007 at the Tap - In Grill & Bar 120 South Main Street Gravevine, TX.

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...l&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&channel=s&tab=wl&q=


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Man you guys(Blueface) have great timing I'm gonna be in Lake Forest CA all that week.

I hope you all choke on a 70's Davidoff.

and have fun doing it:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I unfortunately been tasked to Austin for Monday Tuesday and Wednesday. I will be back Wednesday night. Let me know if after Tuesday you are doing a Wednesday or Thursday I can try to meet up. If not I will have to wait till the BlueFace tour returns 

I am grieving

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> I unfortunately been tasked to Austin for Monday Tuesday and Wednesday. I will be back Wednesday night. Let me know if after Tuesday you are doing a Wednesday or Thursday I can try to meet up. If not I will have to wait till the BlueFace tour returns
> 
> I am grieving
> 
> TT:cb


Look who's flaking now. :r

Brad and Trudy, we'll miss you.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> I unfortunately been tasked to Austin for Monday Tuesday and Wednesday. I will be back Wednesday night. Let me know if after Tuesday you are doing a Wednesday or Thursday I can try to meet up. If not I will have to wait till the BlueFace tour returns
> 
> I am grieving
> 
> TT:cb


Mark,
I will certainly try to pull off Wednesday also but may be tough this time around given the large group we have coming in for this review.
Sorry you can't make it but there will be more.
Dallas is in sight a few more times in the future.

Guys,
All packed and ready to go.
Tony,
Thanks for addy and directions as don't think I can recall how to get there without it.
Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

okierock said:


> Man you guys(Blueface) have great timing I'm gonna be in Lake Forest CA all that week.
> 
> I hope you all choke on a 70's Davidoff.
> 
> and have fun doing it:cb


Sorry you can't make it.
Timing is an up in the air thing for me lately.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

bump :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am in town and will be there tonight as planned.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I am in town and will be there tonight as planned.




Looking forward to it.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey....I might actually be able to make a brief showing at this thing. (I know.....big deal, so what, right?:r)

Some things have developed here at work, and I may have to shoot up towards Grapevine after I get off. (Looks like I am being called upon to be a courier). I won't be able to grab any sticks from home, so I'll only be bringing the few I have with me. If this pans out, I won't be leaving far southwest Fort Worth until 7:00. 
Am I going to feel "out-of-place" by not bringing primo stogies; or I am just going to feel out-of-place because I am Uniputt? (I expect Croatan will interject an incisor-like comment here.....)


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay, so how many guys are gonna show up to do Carlos?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> Am I going to feel "out-of-place" by not bringing primo stogies?


No more so than usual 

No worries--I'm pretty sure we can cover you. :mn

Hope to see you there, Dave.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a couple of guys that are not members who said they might show up. Otherwise just I believe the number is just south of a 1000. :ss


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> I have a couple of guys that are not members who said they might show up. Otherwise just I believe the number is just south of a 1000. :ss


Like 994? That's a lot of dudes doin' Carlos.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

12stones said:


> Like 994? That's a lot of dudes doin' Carlos.


Make that 993. I'm not doin' any dudes. 
I don't care what color their face is! (Blue or otherwise!)


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

12stones said:


> Like 994? That's a lot of dudes doin' Carlos.


Yeah, wait, what did I sign up for here??


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

mikeyj23 said:


> Yeah, wait, what did I sign up for here??


Don't worry, you'll be fine. From what I've heard, everyone is relatively gentle. Just be sure to bring some of this:


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Uniputt said:


> Don't worry, you'll be fine. From what I've heard, everyone is relatively gentle. Just be sure to bring some of this:


Um from the sound of things I might bring a different kind of gel!

















:gn


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

mikeyj23 said:


> Um from the sound of things I might bring a different kind of gel!
> 
> :gn


Cool! Pepper gel! 
We can use it on the chips instead of hot sauce! No more pesky drips!:tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like if I was going to miss a Carlos herf, this was the one to miss. I have really cut back on my butttattoo's. You should too.

As a side note the ranch is shaping up for 27th -29th of July. Lot of manly stuff needing to be done. No need to bring the analease or the spray. This ain't no broke back event.

Have fun and please post all nudes

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> Sounds like if I was going to miss a Carlos herf, this was the one to miss. I have really cut back on my butttattoo's. You should too.
> 
> As a side note the ranch is shaping up for 27th -29th of July. Lot of manly stuff needing to be done. No need to bring the analease or the spray. This ain't no broke back event.
> 
> ...


Did you plan it for that week knowing it's the only week this month I'm going to be out of town, Trudy?


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

croatan said:


> Did you plan it for that week knowing it's the only week this month I'm going to be out of town, Trudy?


Me thinks so!!:r (Method to the madness....indeed!)


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you all, it was a good time !! Hope to see you all again. Perhaps we can hit up a weekend when I'm not such a wuss


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Tara=40


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> Tara=40


Oh really now?!?!? I guess Carlos wasn't far off the mark there, but you probably got closer to the bullseye than anyone else!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Herf brawl 2007!

Wow, guys. What a night!

Just so you wussies know, Dave and I kept the party going. We found another place open till two  Damn am I tired.

My face hurts from laughting so much last night. Thanks all for a great time.

Now, Tony, bring on the pictures


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

croatan said:


> Herf brawl 2007!
> 
> Wow, guys. What a night!
> 
> ...


EVIDENCE oops I mean PICS bring on the evidence


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> Did you plan it for that week knowing it's the only week this month I'm going to be out of town, Trudy?


Krap, pick a weekend when you are in town. It is all about priorities. I am just glad guys like Tony and Mike and the boys from Oklahoma are here to support our efforts at the ranch. :tu

It never closes and you never have last call.!!!!

I still want to see the pics though. Glad to hear it went well.

Later

TT:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Last night was definitely a blast for everyone. Carlos was in rare form, but he did successfully corrupt another noob or two. Pictures are coming, there were lots to be had and seen. I should have them up around lunch time. 

:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Was Carlos dancing ??? :r:r


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I had a blast. Thanks to all of you!

Like Croatan said, we kept going after everyone left. (Must be that wide green Irish streak we have in us that makes us alcohol aficionados........:al)

I finally got home at around 3:30am after getting some breakfast. 

Now Mike, are you gonna share with the group what happened in the few minutes between when we left the Tap-In and when you arrived at Wilhoite's?

o

(For those that didn't attend, I think I can safely say that Mike was the grand prize winner!)


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Uniputt said:


> Now Mike, are you gonna share with the group what happened in the few minutes between when we left the Tap-In and when you arrived at Wilhoite's?


No.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> No.


If you don't, we'll have to use our imaginations


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> mikeyj23.
> 
> That guy just gets it!!


:r

Trudy is a prophet!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Was Carlos dancing ??? :r:r


You have NO idea...

you just have no idea.

Get ready for pics o


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> Oh really now?!?!? I guess Carlos wasn't far off the mark there, but you probably got closer to the bullseye than anyone else!


Too many jokes.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Mike, I was just wondering what kind of (and how many) cigars you are going to send all of us in order to properly buy our silence. 
And please don't say "extorsion" or "blackmail". They are really such harsh words. Think of it as more along the lines of "an investment".


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Uniputt said:


> Mike, I was just wondering what kind of (and how many) cigars you are going to send all of us in order to properly buy our silence.
> And please don't say "extorsion" or "blackmail". They are really such harsh words. Think of it as more along the lines of "an investment".


I vote to not remain quiet. Croatan will tell him of the wonders of the ranch and the truth will come out.

Plus we are trapping raccoon's by the dozen, so I expect we will all come back with new fidoro's.

I know Mikey wants a hat, a hat he personally selects.

Come on Mike fill me in, I wont tell anyone. Plus you are young and have years to recover from the shame:tu

TT:cb


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Mike was the newbie at the herf, so naturally, we informed him of the traditional custom of how he had to get up and sing. :ms (we even made it really easy for him too, because it was karaoke night. He wouldn't have had to sing "accapella" ....he had music, a mic, words in front of him, etc....)

However, after enough libations were consumed, we all agreed to let him off the hook. We spared him the embarrassment out of the goodness of our huge gorilla hearts.

The very least he can do is spill the beans as a show of thanks. 
I mean, it's only fair, right?

C'mon, Mike.....Have you no conscience?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> You have NO idea...
> 
> you just have no idea.
> 
> Get ready for pics o


What !!

Still no pics in this thread ? :c


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Pics must be pretty good


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Hold your horses :cb , here come the pics!!! :dr Sorry for the delay, damn job gets in the way sometimes....


RobinCoppell, Blueface, Beagleone, MikeyJ23, Uniputt, Croatan.


MikeyJ23


Croatan


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

RobInCoppell


Blueface


Uniputt


Beagleone


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Jose Gener aged


Cuaba Exclusivo


El Rey de Mundo circa 1982


AF Shark attack!!!


Great down to the last puff!!!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Excuse me, but your ash is soooo long!!!

Blueface teaching how to double fist the Puff, Puff, Pass

"Must learn to be like Blueface"

_Corruption of local female population in progress_

_More corruption in progress_


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

One is good...


... But five is better!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

... But five is better!!!

Last time Carlos tried to shove 5 things in his mouth all at once.........................























Oh nevermind!! :r

Looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like the corruption part of this herf ..........:tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> I like the corruption part of this herf ..........:tu


Corruption? What corruption?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

looks like another great time :tu


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> Corruption? What corruption?


_"There's nothing more frightening then driving with a live goddamn cougar next to you."_

Reese Bobby
_Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby_


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Still in Dallas, or Ft. Worth for some sensitive types (you know who you are).
Heading back home after lunch.
Sneaking a peek in CS off work laptop as couldn't resist.

As usual, what a great group of guys in Texas.
Had a blast.
Was feeling the pain all day yesterday to say the least.
Thanks for the hospitality, company, cigars and the experience of trying to figure out how four guys were going to jump on a raging bull and tackle him to the ground.
Memorable!!!:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed yourself! Hope you're having safe trip back to Florida and the comforts of cheeseburger in paradise instead of Yeehaws and country :cb

Tara says hi :tg


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics, Tony.

Mike, did you go back out yesterday?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

croatan said:


> Mike, did you go back out yesterday?


I did not. Speaking of which, sorry for ruining the second night of herfage by my reckless actions. I hope you all (croatan, blueface, beagleone, uniputt) forgive me based on the circumstances.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> I did not. Speaking of which, sorry for ruining the second night of herfage by my reckless actions. I hope you all (croatan, blueface, beagleone, uniputt) forgive me based on the circumstances.


Only if you spill the beans on those "reckless actions"!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

If he doesn't spill the beans soon, then I will have no recourse than to tell everyone what that cougar's friend said she was doing when she called her. A few minutes later, Mikey and her arrived!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> If he doesn't spill the beans soon, then I will have no recourse than to tell everyone what that cougar's friend said she was doing when she called her. A few minutes later, Mikey and her arrived!


 Hmmmm


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

All I can say about that last part of the evening is what happens in Grapevine, stays in Grapevine.

Mike,
I could have been any of us in that "hook, line and sinker" situation.
Glad it was you and not me as I am getting to old to run and losing too much weight to brawl.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Blueface said:


> All I can say about that last part of the evening is what happens in Grapevine, stays in Grapevine.
> 
> Mike,
> I could have been any of us in that "hook, line and sinker" situation.
> Glad it was you and not me as I am getting to old to run and losing too much weight to brawl.


Ok fine, Now I am interested. I sure hope nobody was dancing on Mikey!!!

TT:cb


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> All I can say about that last part of the evening is what happens in Grapevine, stays in Grapevine.
> 
> Mike,
> I could have been any of us in that "hook, line and sinker" situation.
> Glad it was you and not me as I am getting to old to run and losing too much weight to brawl.


So.........are you telling us you passed out and don't remember what happened.............:r:r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> Ok fine, Now I am interested. I sure hope nobody was dancing on Mikey!!!
> 
> TT:cb


What happens in Grapevine, stays in Grapevine.
Not for me to speak up on.



RPB67 said:


> So.........are you telling us you passed out and don't remember what happened.............:r:r:r


Far from it Richard.
Hurt the next day but don't know if the booze had all to do with it.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> What happens in Grapevine, stays in Grapevine.
> Not for me to speak up on.
> 
> Far from it Richard.
> Hurt the next day but don't know if the booze had all to do with it.


Nice seeing Carlos able to represent, even when he has five things shoved in his face. Good work Carlos, now do a shot of Havana Club and pass out on Clara!:tu

ATL


----------

